# Torbec Poodles



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Can anyone tell me about their lines? Any health concerns?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

You can probably look through PHR to see if any recent dogs have produced anything. I am not really familiar with her line yet  She has produced some outstanding Apricots over the years.

I got a few references about this breeder and she sounds VERY dedicated to the breed.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

All i know about them is that a member on another poodle board has had 2 of their dogs and Highly recommends them (she is Not the lady that would promote a breeder that doesnt health test/show, etc)!! Her old poodle from them lived to like 14 years old, and they have a 7 year old boy now.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Good to know! Thank you!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Locket said:


> Good to know! Thank you!!


The person I talked to said her dog is 9 years old happy and healthy ( I had to reread her email lol) 



> I think she is an excellent breeder who is extremely careful about whom she sells her pups to.


That was part of the email That stuck out to me !


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I think they have gorgeous dogs but I've looked them up on the phr and I don't see any health testing and all the dogs I've looked up had cois that were mid 20 and up. Torbec Colour my Life had a coi of 41.3%. Maybe the health testing was done and not posted?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Trillium said:


> I think they have gorgeous dogs but I've looked them up on the phr and I don't see any health testing and all the dogs I've looked up had cois that were mid 20 and up. Torbec Colour my Life had a coi of 41.3%. Maybe the health testing was done and not posted?


Its true she has higher coi but you need to understand not everyone is using low Coi . It seems like every one is saying "lower coi is better so come buy my dogs" There are many good dogs that are healthy that come from higher coi. 

I think COI should be used as a tool and not some standard that everyone must breed by now.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

*^ This*

Anyway I have no personal dealings with this breeder and had to look them up but going by their website they have some very nice dogs.


----------

